# Palladium



## ChucknC (Aug 17, 2007)

Steve,
In your latest video, what method did you use to digest the Pd? Also, where did you get the DMG and how much was it?
Chuck


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 17, 2007)

I used AP to digest the monolithic caps. The process was very slow at room temperature. It took roughly 1 month to dissolve 2 full reels of capacitors. I'm working on what I believe to be the Platinum from the batch as a separate project.

I bought a 25 gram bottle of the DMG at a science supply house. I'll be glad to sell you some if you want it. I dropped the red salt using homemade ammonium chloride and sodium chlorate. I'll be posting that video soon.

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## badastro (Aug 17, 2007)

Steve, what is that horrible high frequency ringing sound in your videos? ugggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 17, 2007)

Which video? I don't know of any except maybe the melting dish one and it was due to an edit I had to do, my neighbor started running his weed eater after I began filming. Try turning your volume down if this is the one you are having a problem with.


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm recreating the video file with a lowpass filter to remove the high pitched sound from the DMG test video. It will be fixed in a half hour or so.

Sorry for the distortion, the original is fine.

Steve


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 17, 2007)

Astro,

How's the DMG video now?


Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 17, 2007)

Sounds good from Alabama Steve. :wink:


----------



## badastro (Aug 18, 2007)

It sounds wonderful now!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 18, 2007)

Steve, I read somewhere that the 1% DMG distilled water solution works faster and more efficiently than the alcohol solution. I know, from experience, that the DMG will finally dissolve in water. Takes a little heat, time, and shaking or stirring.


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 19, 2007)

goldsilverpro said:


> Steve, I read somewhere that the 1% DMG distilled water solution works faster and more efficiently than the alcohol solution. I know, from experience, that the DMG will finally dissolve in water. Takes a little heat, time, and shaking or stirring.



I always made my DMG test solutions with distilled water and prolonged heating. For the most part, it works fine, just slowly. On rare occasion it would not dissolve easily, so a hard boil was employed. 

I wonder---considering alcohol evaporates at a lower temp than water, couldn't a small amount of alcohol be used to dissolve the DMG, then evaporated after the addition of the proper amount of water? Using a small beaker, one could evaporate to the proper witness line and be, for the most part, free of alcohol, which would come off somewhere under 200° F, leaving behind the majority of the water so you'd be working with known concentration. If nothing else, you'd lower the alcohol content significantly. 

Ever give that a try, GSP?

Harold


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 20, 2007)

I haven't tried that, Harold, but it surely would work. I would put a fan on it, though, to disperse the alcohol fumes.


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 20, 2007)

goldsilverpro said:


> I haven't tried that, Harold, but it surely would work. I would put a fan on it, though, to disperse the alcohol fumes.



Heh! I was so used to working in a fume hood I didn't give that a thought. Assuming a large enough volume, things could get interesting.

I recall having a couple of ignitions of hydrogen from my stock pot----luckily in the fume hood, where the volume of gas was low. 

Harold


----------

